# How does your garden grow? (Fruit & Veg)



## RonanC

I'm not sure if this has been tried before on AAM. 

Post up what you are growing in your garden or allotment, windowsill or balcony, when you planted and then lets see over the summer what we manage to sow, plant, water, feed, harvest and most importantly, EAT 

I'll get the ball rolling...
I've got 4 raised beds (1m x 1m), with another being built tomorrow (2.2m x 1m). I rotate my crops every year in each of the four beds and this new 5th bed will house some asparagus as well as some quick growing crops. I also have some established strawberry plants in rows, and some raspberry & black and red currant bushes that were planted as bare roots 18months ago. 

I try to use where possible only organic seeds, plants, compost, mulch, manure, feed and so on, and I do my best to stay away from any pesticides, instead using organic methods instead. 
*

5/3/2011*
In Ground (Raised beds)
* White Onions - Sturon 
* Red Onions - Red Baron
* Garlic - Casablanca
* Peas - Kelvedon Wonder (under cloches)


*19/3/2011*
In Pots (on windowsill) from seed
* Basil - Sweet Genovese
* Parsley - Moss Curled 2
* Coriander - Cilantro
(I also potted some more Garlic, to see if it grows any different to that grown in the ground)


*26/3/2011*

* Lemon Thyme in a pot outdoors. 

*In Ground (raised beds)*
* Potatoes - Maris Piper (covered with black plastic as an experiment)
* Carrot - Autumn King 2 
* Spring Onion - White Lisbon
* Spring Onion - Furio

*
05/04/2011*
In Bags
* Potatoes - Maris Piper (hoping to have these ones asearlies instead of being a maincrop)

In Ground
* Strawberry - Elsanta


----------



## horusd

RonanC that is seriously impressive and your much more organised than me! I don't use raised beds, and I tend to intersperse flowers with veg, altho I do use rows for carrots, parsnips, onions (seeds and sets). I rotate as well, use a composter, so I have loads of lovely rich compost from the house. I also collect the leaves in Autumn from house and street (neighbours can say what they like!), it makes a lovely rich leave mould.


I'm still using Pak Choi that I planted last yr, I will re-sow soon, but the fresh leaves are lovely.
Likewise some Swiss Chard, again lovely fresh leaves and very tasty, and they lasted right thro the winter. Great in Chinese cooking, or as an alternative to  cabbage.
I have two types of Oregano (can't recall types), green and a yellow leaf varieties, makes good ground cover too in a sunny spot.
Sowing radish today- French Breakfast. I will intersperse with slow growing runner beans (Scarlet Emperor).
Will also sow Little Gem Lettuce today/tomorrow; very crunchy, compact variety, and White Crown Parsnips, haven't tried these before. Also, rijnsburger onions and White Lisbon.
 I will start off  courgettes (Black Beauty),Cerise Cherry tomatoes and Marketmore Cucumber on window sill & very small greenhouse.
I bought some black berry canes last month, don't expect anything this yr, but they are very quick-growing. Bought in Lidl, no variety given.
Planted an edible Cherry (now in bloom) last yr. "Stella" variety.
Conference pear tree which I keep truncated.
I have two black table grapes boskoop vitas. Table grape. Looks lovely in the garden. Gives it a continental look.
I love Maris Pipers too. Grew them  last yr in a very large container. Will re-sow again this yr.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Yesterday we planted.

A Cherry Tree, An Apple Tree. Don't know variety. Bought in Aldi.

A Gooseberry Bush, A Raspberry Bush, A Blackcurrant bush. Bought in Aldi.

Carrots, Parsnips, Brocolli, Onion, Cauliflower, Peas, Broad Beans,
Lettuce and Courgettes.  These were all grown from seed since February and placed on our windowsills in the house.

We also planted Asparagus, Onion Bulbs. Also bought from Aldi.

We had prepared the soil about two weeks ago by digging in well rotted compost bought in bags from Woodies plus a handful of Chicken Poo.  

Because of neighbours cat who likes to Poo in our freshly prepared bed we are in the process of staking the 15' x 10' plot and putting garden netting around the plot with access through a homemade gate.

Last year we were getting anything up to 20 slugs per night in our garden (hand picked). This year we are going to use slug pellets because we are losing the battle.


----------



## horusd

Planted Maris Pipers spuds yesterday. Some containers & also dug out a new space. I'm trying to use minimum spacing. Anyone else trying this? I saw a garden in the Phoenix Park ex-po last yr with intense use of space. The guy had close-packed Pak Choi, Beets and Lettuce. It both looked nice and was very productive. I'm not stuck for space, but smaller areas are easier to maintain, altho the downside is pests.


PS: I grew Swiss Chard last yr and will def. grow it again this yr. Lovely taste, very flexible uses, extremely good for you, and it over winters well. It also look lovely, with a range of colours, reds and greens etc. Give it a go lads and Lassies !


----------



## Tintagel

We bought two small packs of Maris Pipers in Heatons Carrickmines during the week for €5. We are going to plant these here and there around the garden but not in the area where we have our main vegetable patch.


----------



## RonanC

Update: Well I was busy man today with the lovely weather. Managed to pot up some Tomato's - Alisa Craig & Gardeners Delight, some Radish - French Breakfast, some Beetroot - Boltardy and some Lettuce - Little Gem (all from seed). Made some small mini greenhouses from 5L water bottles with the sides cut out and placed over the small pots. Works very well. 

Also managed to finished off my new raised bed with some well rotted manure and organic peat free compost. I will be putting Asparagus crowns into this bed and maybe dot some small quick growing crops around the edges. 

Next job is to finish off my gravel paths that I put in between the raised beds which means i'm not walking on grass and eventually mud. Looks nice too. 

The Potato's I planted in the ground on the 26th March have shoots above ground now and the ones put in bags on the 5th April are just coming to the surface now. 

The Garlic and Onions are coming along very nicely. As are the peas which are about 8inches high now. Strawberries are starting to flower already, so I could have some fruit in a week or two. I didnt have any flowers until at least June last year. Black/Red Currants have flowered already. As this is their second year, I'm not sure if  they are early as I dont remember anything on them until May last year. 

Oh nothing beats the sight of apple trees in blossom. Such a lovely thing in the garden.


----------



## PetrolHead

Myself and Mrs PH just got an allotment plot last Saturday. Its about 25ft by 60ft so a really good size. So far we have the following in the ground - 

Spuds - First Earlies, Second Earlies, Salads and Main Crop
Onion sets
Peas - Main Crop and Sugar Snap (Another line to go in in two weeks time)
Broad Beans (Another line to go in in two weeks time)
Beetroot (6ft drill with two more drills to go in in two and four weeks)
Courgettes (Straight in a manure filled trench at the end of the plot)
Carrots
Parsnips
Shallots 

Still to go in - Fennel

I also made a cold frame out of scaffold boards and perspex to bing on some seeds. In here we have - 

Cauliflower
Kale
Brussels Sprouts

Then at home we have -
Container courgettes
Chillies (Birds eye & hot mix)
Peppers
Tomatoes (Tumbling Toms)
Rocket
Misc Salad
Plus a whole bunch of herbs

RonanC - we got some of that Lemon Thyme from a local nursery. You have to try it chopped up finely, mixed with butter and stuffed between the breast and skin of a chicken to roast. Put a halved lemon in the cavity too.... Beautiful summer roast. 

Slurryslump - is the asparagus still available in Aldi? Was it ready to plant out and crop this year?


----------



## Tintagel

Slugs have scoffed most of my lettuce plants already. They have also started on my peas. Killed 9 today.


----------



## RonanC

Tintagel said:


> Slugs have scoffed most of my lettuce plants already. They have also started on my peas. Killed 9 today.



Pick up some horticultural fleece for the lettuce in any garden centre or a polytunnel and cover them if you can. Spread slug bait around the plants too if you want. Aldi have an organic slug pellet repellant at the moment for only 3.99 for a large box. Not sure how effective this is but i'm going to give it a try. Home-made cloches from plastic bottles are very effective in keeping slugs off young plants.


----------



## horusd

Tintagel said:


> Slugs have scoffed most of my lettuce plants already. They have also started on my peas. Killed 9 today.


 

You have to have no mercy. Thry hide under bushes, pots etc. I take the hoe to em, it's a quick death. I also use slug pellets. Slugs & snails that stay around the compost bin get to live another day, for the rest it's hasta la vista babe.


----------



## alaskaonline

Tintagel - if you crush egg shells and spread them around your plants, it will keep the Slugs away. They don't appreciate "stepping" on crushed, sharp shells 

Regarding the overall garden thread: I started mine 2,5 years ago when I bought my house. I have normal bushes and flowers in the front garden.

In the back garden I have one apple tree (first year no fruits, last year one apple - fingers crossed more this year), two cherry trees (two planted from Aldi this spring).

I have also Raspberry, Gooseberry (red and green), Currants (black and yellow) and Blackberry bushes since 2009 along the garden fences. Raspberry is growing crazy since and same with blackcurrants. Both have been given fruits (cereal bowl full for each) so far but it looks like there is more to come this year. I also have Strawberry plants in the hanging baskets (the ones from last year came back to life this year) and thyme, rosemary & chives on the other side of the garden.


----------



## horusd

Lovely day yesterday. The following went in:


Little Gem Kos.
Haricot Dwarf French beans. (Lovely, do try these from Lidl)
Radish
Early Nantes
Pak Choi (white stemmed).
Spinach Border F1
Rocket ( in pots).
Beetroot Bolt Hardy
Onion set Rijnsburger.


----------



## Finlandia

Hi

I have to say you are all very productive, great green fingers by the sounds of it, it would be something i would be interested in , I would like to start with chillies and garlic, can both been grown in the house in containers on the windowsill, some websites are saying the need to be kept warm others are saying keep in the dark so im not sure where to start,  Any advice would be great thanks,


----------



## Tintagel

Put down the Maris Pipers and Homeguard plus a few of our own potatoes that we let go to seed (supermarket bought) just to see the crop. Also put down supermarket bought garlic straight in to the ground today.


----------



## horusd

Tintagel said:


> Put down the Maris Pipers and Homeguard plus a few of our own potatoes that we let go to seed* (supermarket bought) just to see the crop.* Also put down supermarket bought garlic straight in to the ground today*.*


 

Be careful of these. Supermarket spuds are often treated, and can damage the soil.


----------



## RonanC

@ Petrolhead, you can pick up the Asparagus crowns in Lidl. As far as I know, Aldi are totally sold out of them. Lidl have them for €2.99 for 5 crowns. 

@ Finlandia, Chillies should be grown in full sunlight and sheltered, exactly like tomatos. They need heat and plenty of it, so planted in a growbag in a conservatory or greenhouse is ideal. Garlic needs good light and thrives in well drained soil that is rich in humus. It will grow in a sunny spot in the garden, in pots or the ground.


----------



## horusd

Finlandia said:


> Hi
> 
> I have to say you are all very productive, great green fingers by the sounds of it, it would be something i would be interested in , I* would like to start with chillies and garlic, can both been grown in the house in containers on the windowsill, *some websites are saying the need to be kept warm others are saying keep in the dark so im not sure where to start, Any advice would be great thanks,


 
Garlic can be grown better outdoors. It doesn't tend to thrive indoors. Chillies indoors or glasshouse. Garlic taken from the fridge is easier to grow; you "fool" it into thinking it is spring. Grow in a sunny spot, It doesn't need a rich soil, so don't feed it. You can plant it alongside roses as well to keep rose pests at bay.

 I've not grown chillies, but bear in mind where they come from, so hot and humid would be good. From memory they are big enough too, and quite leafy, so you'll need space. You could also spray em with a water mist. Just use an old spray container, and clean and use with clean water. Don't spray in sunlight. Rich soil will be required.


----------



## RonanC

*Companion Planting:* I was totally unaware of the theory of companion planting until I read about it a year or two ago and then I found this site which details prefectly what can and what should be grown next to each other, and what to avoid growing together. 

*Some brilliant companion planting tips:*

Plant Tagetes (French Marigolds) beside Tomato plants to repel whiteflies and Marigolds also kill nemotodes.
Plant Basil beside Tomato plants to repel greenfly
Plant garlic near rose and apple trees to repel aphids (greenfly)
Growing Carrots and Onions (sping, leek and garlic) together helps keep Carrot Fly away.
Growing Strawberries along with Borage strengthens resistance to insects and disease, and growing Thyme beside Strawberries keeps worms away. You can eat the Borage flowers too!!


----------



## horusd

Gone in today:

Swiss Chard.(Bright Lights).
Parsnips ( Arrow & Hollow Heart).
Dual Purpose Onion (Rouge long de Florence).
Aubergine (Listada De Gandia).
Little Gem lettuce.
Baby leaf Spinach Borderaux F1 (Pots).
Coriander (pots indoors for later outdoor replanting).
Carrot (Amsterdam forcing).


----------



## Tintagel

Paid nearly €9 for a tube of slug pellets in Woodies. I saw same tube yesterday in the Pavilion Garden Centre in Powerscourt Gardens Enniskerry for €4.50. I also see that Tesco has their own brand at €3 each or buy two get one free. So €2 each.


----------



## RonanC

Well over the last few days i've been up to my eyes in sand, gravel, paving slabs, bricks and more wood than Noah's Ark but I'm over the moon with the (near) finished raised beds and pathway.

Also managed to plant some more too;

* Asparagus Crowns - Gijnlim
* Nasturtiums - Mixed Trailing. Will pick these flowers and eat them with salad. 
* Borage
* Fennel
* Swiss Chard - Bright Lights (on horusd's recommendations)
* Courgette - Tristan F1 Hybrid.


----------



## horusd

Well done! BTW where did ye get the Borage RonanC?


----------



## RonanC

horusd said:


> Well done! BTW where did ye get the Borage RonanC?


 
Got it in seed from Mr Middleton's on Mary Street, Dublin. Its a Thompson & Morgan so you should be able to pick it up from any decent garden centre.


----------



## Ancutza

This year I've been a bit slack since we hope to buy the neighbours house in the next couple of months so it's mainly flowers and herbs

In the garden we have Coriander, Basil & Chives (all to feed my Indian/Italian food addiction)  On the flower side we have Petunias, Primrose, Roses, Hollyhocks (which I'm definitely going to dig out and take with us).

In the garden of the holiday home I have what we need for salads when in residence i.e. cucumber, radish, onion, tomatoes,  lettuce and red pepper.  I also put some chilli plants which seem to especially like the soil there.  We pickle them in late summer and keep them for the rest of the year.

I have another few acres of land which I own with a friend of mine and we've planted red potatoes.  Couldn't tell you what they are and the projected yield is daft.  We'll end up giving them away!  His tribe and mine number 10 people and we'll probably have tatties for 30.

Never happier than in the garden!!!


----------



## horusd

Ancutza the red tatties are probably roosters. Do ye grow the chillies & peppers outdoors? If so, any idea of varieties? 

BTW the line about being "in residence" in the holiday home gave me a chuckle. Do ye raise the flag ?Ye needn't start puttin on airs & graces just cause Lizzie's on her way.  ... only kiddin.

@RonanC. Thanks Ronan, I was in Middletons the other day. Saw Hugh Fernley ... whatever on River Cottage using borage flowers on a salad. Flowers looked lovely.


----------



## alaskaonline

Tintagel said:


> Paid nearly €9 for a tube of slug pellets in Woodies. I saw same tube yesterday in the Pavilion Garden Centre in Powerscourt Gardens Enniskerry for €4.50. I also see that Tesco has their own brand at €3 each or buy two get one free. So €2 each.



Why pay for it if there are natural ways to keep them away?


----------



## Finlandia

Thanks a mil, I'll try the garlic and chilies to start using the info you have given me fingers crossed


----------



## Determined

I have really only started this year but am absolutely loving it...

So far...

Lettuce 3 types from plugs with sucessional planting of seed in rows every 2-3 weeks
Spinach from seed planted again in rows every 2-3 weeks
Peas 
Broad Beans
Sweetcorn, now a good 8" tall (REALLY looking forward to that)
more peas and beans in greenhouse ready to go
Carrots in ground and in bags also...all started off in toilet roll inners
Potatoes jersey royals
Red onions
Summer leeks
Beetroot
Scorzonera...really don't know what's happening there
Fig tree to train against fence
Passion Flower to train against fence
Tomatoe plants from seed still indoors ( bloody hard to grow, daughter says I treat them like babies)
Squash started off great in greenhouse, then rapidly died
Cucumber same great in greenhouse then died

Searched and searched for artichoke got one planted it then died, so recently bought bulb in atlantic, watching with anticipation

Other usuals, basil, thyme, rosemary, parsely, sweet pepper, gojiberry ( yet to bear fruit) blueberry.

Best book I got as a present was River Cottage handbook no 4...now dog eared.

Love pottering


----------



## TheFatMan

Slurryslump - is the asparagus still available in Aldi? Was it ready to plant out and crop this year?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> 
> Asparagus is something that'll take a longer term investment. Might take 2 years before you get a crop you can take. The crowns need to settle in mature a bit before they can be cropped without draining them.
> 
> The FatMan


----------



## horusd

Determined, your cucumbers might need some time adjusting to outside greenhouse. Leave out in daytime, back to greenhouse in the evening, This should harden them up. You might also mulch them or cover around with some straw.


----------



## horusd

In today:

Kohl Rabi F1 Hybrid

Leek Autmn Giant 2 Argenta.

Dwarf French Bean - Tendergreen from B&Q. dotted these around the garden, and some pots. 
Basil (Lime). Citrus flavoured Basil from Thompson & Morgan. Never grown this before.
Coriander Calypso ( Cut & Come again). Pots. 
Dill (Bouquet).


----------



## horusd

Got potato bags from Homebase and trying three new varieties:

Pentland Javelin
Nadine
Desiree.

Also picked up an oriental salad bar "lettuce"called Mizuna. It's a cut and come again variety. Looks like an attractive plant too. Can be grown in pots or garden.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

I have this fear of putting small bamboo or stakes in the ground to support plants. My fear is that someone might lose an eye if the bend over and one catches them. I have been trying to get hold of these rubber caps that you put on top on the sticks but I cannot find them anywhere. I saw them on Amazon but I am looking for somewhere local to get them. I used to use wine corks but they keep falling off. Anyone able to help?


----------



## horusd

Wrap some wool around them, cover with a bit of coloured plastic, and bob's yer Auntie.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

I planted some onion sets.  They all have spectacular greenery growing from the onion but nothing else. This is my first time growing these. Is this to be expected?


----------



## Ancutza

> * Nasturtiums - Mixed Trailing. Will pick these flowers and eat them with salad.


 
Showed my 4 year old that trick and I now have only little stumps left.  The old Barbie scissors have been very busy!  She tells me that, "the baby flowers taste like orange juice daddy" GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ancutza

> Ancutza the red tatties are probably roosters. Do ye grow the chillies & peppers outdoors? If so, any idea of varieties?



Given that I live in Romania our climate is a little bit different.  In Ireland I'd say you might get away with chilli plants if planted near a 'sunny' wall  They are very hardy.  When I worked in Africa we grew them quite successfully where it was -5 at night and by 10 o'clock in the morning up to 25 degrees.  They thrived and we had lovely spicy omlettes for breakfast! You might stuggle with the peppers since (from experience of a few 'soft' summers here) they don't like too much damp. They tend to catch a black spot mould which rapidly destroys them.  That said you could probably raise them in grow-bags in the greenhouse.

I have everything labelled but since I'm abroad until the 23rd I won't be able to tell you until then exactly what I put.  I can't remember off hand.


----------



## horusd

BOXtheFOX said:


> I planted some onion sets. They all have spectacular greenery growing from the onion but nothing else. This is my first time growing these. Is this to be expected?


 
Yes. The bulb will expand at the end of the growing season to complete the cycle. Should be around August/September or so. Keep well watered but not sodden, and weed-free. Onions have shallow roots, so take care weeding.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Thanks Horusd. I was concerned because I planted an Aldi plum tree early last year. We have a spectacular growth of greenery but nothing else.  I also planted a small Aldi apple tree this year. There are about 6 or 7 small apples already growing from the flowers on each little twig, should I thin these out?


----------



## horusd

Aldi & Lidl do great deals, but often they don't give varieties on trees, so it can be hard to know what to expect. Plums come in several varieties, Opal and Victoria being the most popular. Plums should flower in spring. Your tree might need a general fertiliser, OR if you did already feed it, DON'T feed it again (as the feed may be causing the excess greenery) , and thin out the branches. Ideally keep a relatively open heart (centre) to the tree to allow light and air. Remove about a 1/3 of growth on branches in the Autumn as leaves fall. Cut at a sharp angle, about 1/2 inch beyond a bud.

Remove excess apples on twigs so that the tree is not over-burdened ( it should BTW have a staked support) and avoid branch damage. Too much energy going into fruit saps the trees strenagth and you get smaller apples.


----------



## Complainer

horusd said:


> Yes. The bulb will expand at the end of the growing season to complete the cycle.


I'm still a bit confused. Does this mean it will be edible at that time?


----------



## horusd

It's edible at any time Complainer. Around August/September or so (depends on variety) the bulb will have reached it's maximum size. Push over the green part so it lies flat(ish)  and leave for a week or two. Remove onions from the ground and hang to dry in a shed with some ventilation. Onions left in  the ground will rot. Other veg is better left in ground until needed; ie carrots, parsnips, beets, leeks.


----------



## horusd

Any of my fellow gardeners have experience growing marrows? I picked up some seeds recently and have a few on the go. Also giving Chinese cabbage a go as well, from the picture it looks like enormous lettuce! Anyway,looking forward to tasting it, assuming I can keep the slugs at bay.


----------



## SlugBreath

We left our Halloween pumpkins in the garden to rot down. We now have about 20 very healthy looking shoots growing in and around where we left them. So much so that we are leaving about 6 of them to see what happens. If it works then we will hopefully have some halloween pumkins for this Halloween.


----------



## horusd

SlugBreath said:


> We left our Halloween pumpkins in the garden to rot down. We now have about 20 very healthy looking shoots growing in and around where we left them. So much so that we are leaving about 6 of them to see what happens. If it works then we will hopefully have some halloween pumkins for this Halloween.


 

I love pumpkin.  Particularly pumpkin soup. Can you eat halloween pumkins?


----------



## RonanC

Well things are growing very fast now, started harvesting my first radishes the other day and i'll have my first peas very soon too. Bought a new green house and have about 15 tomato plants inside and they are loving the extra bit of heat


----------



## RonanC

Oh and my potatos are just about to flower as well, so i'll be digging for dinner very soon


----------



## WaterWater

My potatoes have lots of greenery no flowers. My peas have started to flower. My strawberries are green and small. My cabbages are taking over. I can't eat all the lettuce that I have. My green beans are slow. My carrots and parsnips are getting there. My garlic and onions need a month or two. I don't know how I am going to pay for my water when the charges come in, will it be cheaper to buy them in the shop?


----------



## horusd

I'm frugal with water, but it's been so dry I've had to use some. I usually water late at night so as to minimise evaporation. I'm also wondering how to get rain in tubs and also recycling the water from the washing machine. I need some gizmo from getting it from the drain to to some kind of storage.

I think we'll all need to review how to manage water. I must look into ways of helping preserve water in the soil. Mulching works to a degree, but I wonder what other possiblilities there are?


----------



## horusd

I have radishes aplenty right now and some lovely lettuces. I even have two hazelnuts forming on a small tree I bought last year. I've planted out a marrow (1st time growing this!)  and have some baby bear & summer ball pumpkins on the go. I've winter leeks growing in a tray for planting out. I've sweetcorn started up indoors, but how they'll do in this rubbish weather is anyone's guess. 

I've really noticed that the cold weather is slowing down growth. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Slaphead

a few pics would be nice lads, anyone got such a thing as a curved raised bed? Im hoping to put one in over the summer.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Is it possible to eat the leaves of Beetroot and also the young leaves of cauliflower?

I also planted potatoes in a shaded part of a garden beneath a tree. The plants are growing verry leggy. Will this be a problem?


----------



## RonanC

BOXtheFOX said:


> Is it possible to eat the leaves of Beetroot and also the young leaves of cauliflower?
> 
> I also planted potatoes in a shaded part of a garden beneath a tree. The plants are growing verry leggy. Will this be a problem?



Yes to both Beetroot and Cauliflower leaves



[broken link removed]

Have your potatos flowers yet? Have you earthed up? Potatoes can go leggy if as they search for light, but at long as you earth up properly I wouldnt see much of a problem. If they have started flowering you could have a little look to see if there's anything under the soil


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Thanks Ronan. I think I will try out the beetroot leaves but leave the cauliflower ones for the moment as there is little information about. I am not sure what "earthing up properly is". What I have done is add shovel fulls of topsoil around the growing potato stalks as it grows. My potatoes look as if they are growing out of the top of a small volcano. My potato leaves are in some cases two foot high at this stage and I am having difficulty keeping the sides of my volcano high enough. How much earthing up does a plant need?


----------



## horusd

BOXtheFOX said:


> Thanks Ronan. I think I will try out the beetroot leaves but leave the cauliflower ones for the moment as there is little information about. I am not sure what "earthing up properly is". What I have done is add shovel fulls of topsoil around the growing potato stalks as it grows. My potatoes look as if they are growing out of the top of a small volcano. My potato leaves are in some cases two foot high at this stage and I am having difficulty keeping the sides of my volcano high enough. How much earthing up does a plant need?


 
Cauliflower leaves are perfectly edible. Earth up spuds as much as possible. I wet soil and pack it with my hand to keep the volcano as stable as possible. Don't let them dry out and feed as well. You can use a potato feed or just use some well-rotted manure and some chicken pellets watered in. Top soil shouldn't be needed unless the soil is generally bad - it's the most expensive too.


----------



## horusd

Tip for my eco and recession minded gardenin buddies. Boil up rhubarb leaves and use the water to spray against aphids. It contains an acid that kills em. Avoid spraying when bees and useful insects like ladybirds are around.


----------



## TripMeUp

Was late getting started as sowing and planting only started mid May and continues now...

I have celeriac, parsley and cabbage plants growing and red & white onion sets in...
Seedwise, I have sowed carrots, spring onions, beetroot, rocket, lettuce, turnips and sweetcorn (not hopeful on the corns!!)...
Have another bay nearly dug and manured, so any suggestions for this time of year plantings?? gratefully received...!!

Also, even though I sowed carrot seed and there is nothing appearing out of the ground, I have alreday covered with fleece...is this ok or shoudl I wait til growth appears ??


----------



## horusd

tripmeup carrots have a long germination period so it might be a while and the cold weather doesn't help. My carrot results have been patchy so far. Be careful of weeds too.

As for you're new bay ( is this a patch ? ) You have lots of options, but grow what you will eat. A quick growing and very tasty veg is Pak Choi. Basically a fast growing cabbage with a mild taste, and often in stir-fry's. It over-winters well too. If you have a good hot windowsill/green house, bring on  some winter leeks for late planting. Do check you buy winter leek seed, and not the ordinary ones. You could also do the same for sprouts/caulies, or buy some already started. Swiss chard is another of my favourites. It overwinters well and is very tasty.  You might also try some Chinese cabbage. I've grown it this yr (seeds from Lidl) and it will last well into winter by all accounts. Also consider more beetroot as it's nice to pick your own thro winter.


----------



## TripMeUp

Horusd,

Thanks for the reply…

In terms of the carrots, am I ok leaving the fleece over them so, even though no sign of growth yet?

Yes, the “bay” I refer to is another patch in the garden…(my veg garden part is on a slope so I have a path down the centre and 3 separate bays at different levels on each side enclosed (for support) with planks left over from my house build!!)
Pak Choi sounds good as I have had it before and really liked it…When you say overwinters well, I presume yiou mean it can be left growing on upto November or so...?

Where is best to seek “already started” plants like cauliflowers, sprouts etc?
The garden centres around me dont seem to stock much Veg seedlings for some reason...
I have some beetroot seed left so will use that up too…

Thanks again


----------



## BOXtheFOX

We got our partly grown cauliflowers from Woodies.  Our peas our filling out nicely but not a huge crop...maybe it's a bit early yet.
If successful this year I am going to set up a second vegetable patch just for potatoes and sacrifice some of my lawn area.
I have access to wood chippings. Would these be useful to place around vegetables to retain water etc or would they harbour pests?


----------



## horusd

Welcome! carrots have a germination time of about 15-20 days and need reasonable temperatures, around a consistent 8 degrees- how long are they down?  

When I say overwinter I mean plants can be left and used from the garden straight thro the winter into next spring. 

You could try Homebase for broccoli  or caulies seedlings. I saw some there last week going cheap. I would risk a packet of seeds and grow indoors if you can't get the seedlings. Likely you'll get away with it as seedlings are usually only a week or so old. Alternatively if your in Dublin check out Midleton's on Mary Street.


----------



## horusd

*Small *wood chips are ideal mulch. They retain both heat and water. If you are going to plant potatoes regularly then you should crop rotate. Potatoes patches need a 5 yr cycle to clear pests and diseases. Tho I have to say I've never left it that long. An alternative would be to use potato bags. usually strong plastic bags filled with soil. A bit unsightly but very good for cropping. You can buy them in gardening centres or homebase where I picked up some very cheaply.


BTW a good general site for Irish gardening information & tips is available


----------



## TripMeUp

Thanks again...

Carrots are sown about 2 and half weeks now and covered with the fleece for about 1 and half weeks...
If I buy seeds and sow them myself indoors, would they need light staraightaway..reason I ask is that I have a room which has all my plumbing fitting etc in there and it can be quite warm which would help speed germination I presume..problem is there are no windows in there, so no light...would a week or 2 in there and then a move to a room with light work better?

thanks again


----------



## horusd

I think your carrots are probably not going to come up, but leave em for another week or so. Carrot seed that doesn't germinate rots I'm afraid. And no, seeds don't generally need light immediately to germinate, heat and moisture will usually do the trick. If you're thinking of carrots for this, I would suggest a window box covered with an opaque plastic bag. Now is a bit late for carrots in the ground, and you run the risk of carrot fly too. Use a large long planter, pack well with a mixture of 80/90% soil/compost & 10%/20% horticultural sand, wet thoroughly with hot( not boiling) water and sow seeds . You can thin out as required. It's very important to keep this off the ground to avoid the fly. 

The hot water trick sparks germination. It can be used on various seeds that need heat, such as parsely and spring onions. Alternatively you can place seeds in a cup and add hot water (hot to touch) and then sow them. This is a bit awkward as seeds stick together, but I've done it for parsely etc and it works fine. BTW carrots cannot be transplanted into the ground, but parsely can.


----------



## SoylentGreen

My peas are now showing nicely. Not too many yet but enough for a family meal. Do others eat the pod as well as the peas in the pod?


----------



## G.Weatherwax

> Do others eat the pod as well as the peas in the pod?



If I'm stealing them from someones garden as a snack I eat the pod as well   At home though shelled all the time


----------



## darvas

can anyone advise how soon after spraying for blight one can dig and eat potatoes safely.   sprayed mine today.  no information on product container.  thanks


----------



## TripMeUp

horusd said:


> I think your carrots are probably not going to come up, but leave em for another week or so. Carrot seed that doesn't germinate rots I'm afraid. And no, seeds don't generally need light immediately to germinate, heat and moisture will usually do the trick. If you're thinking of carrots for this, I would suggest a window box covered with an opaque plastic bag. Now is a bit late for carrots in the ground, and you run the risk of carrot fly too. Use a large long planter, pack well with a mixture of 80/90% soil/compost & 10%/20% horticultural sand, wet thoroughly with hot( not boiling) water and sow seeds . You can thin out as required. It's very important to keep this off the ground to avoid the fly.
> 
> The hot water trick sparks germination. It can be used on various seeds that need heat, such as parsely and spring onions. Alternatively you can place seeds in a cup and add hot water (hot to touch) and then sow them. This is a bit awkward as seeds stick together, but I've done it for parsely etc and it works fine. BTW carrots cannot be transplanted into the ground, but parsely can.


 
Carrots have appeared...!!
Rocket is flying along...
Spinach seed sowed 1 month ago not looking good though..


----------



## Grizzly

We noticed that our carrots look as if they have grown sideways in our ground rather than straight down in to our ground. We dug up about a dozen of these yesterday and most of them were growing in a spiral shape!  When I prepared the ground before planting it was a mixture of existing clay, a bag of John Innes topsoil, some Chicken Poo pellets with a dash of well rotted manure. The ground was not too firm. Any ideas why this happened?


----------



## horusd

The soil wasn't loose enough! When planting deep rooted plants like carrots, you need to double-dig deep (shovel depth) and make the soil very loose and friable. A wee bit of sand with carrots is great to make it easy for them to grow straight. 

If your soil is clayish, it might also compact easily with rain & watering. Again, horticultural sand is your answer. Don't over-do it tho, too sandy and the soil wont retain water & nutrients.


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks Horusd. Over the winter I will mix in some sand and loosen the soil up a bit more. Incidentally I grew some spinach. Suddenly it took off and it has already gone to seed. I have never seen anything move so quickly.


----------



## horusd

Grizzly said:


> Thanks Horusd. Over the winter I will mix in some sand and loosen the soil up a bit more. Incidentally I grew some spinach. Suddenly it took off and it has already gone to seed. I have never seen anything move so quickly.


 
Spinach bolts at the drop of a hat. But the plant is still edible.I just pick off leaves and resow regularly.


----------



## TripMeUp

My rocket plants have tiny little holes in some of them..looks like something is having a snack..any ideas? (dont think it is slugs..)


----------



## horusd

It's probably baby snails/slugs. Check carefully around the area/under leaves/nearby plants, as they won't travel far. These are pesky because they seldom eat slug pellets. I pick em off and stand on them- mercy killing! If your rocket are in the ground, you can place sand/gravel around the plants. The slimey's don't like it.


----------



## horusd

Grizzly said:


> Thanks Horusd. Over the winter I will mix in some sand and loosen the soil up a bit more. ...


 
As a guide, squeeze some damp soil in your palm. If you poke it with your finger and it remains a solid  mass or is gloopy like potter's clay, it's too heavy. The ideal soil for most plants should break apart with a poke. About 10-20% sand should be enough. But as I said, don't overdo this.


----------



## TripMeUp

Thanks!! Will have a look and report back...


----------



## Laramie

My potatoes have flowered. I put these down in May. When are they ready for picking?


----------



## Ceist Beag

Strawberry bounty for us this year - some are as big as vine tomatoes! Has anyone any good suggestions to make use of our overflow? So far I've done enough jam to see out the year, frozen as many as we can fit into our freezer and have lined some more up for strawberry ice cream. So apart from eating the rest fresh (which of course we're quite enjoying!) has anyone any suggestions for how to preserve strawberries?


----------



## horusd

Laramie said:


> My potatoes have flowered. I put these down in May. When are they ready for picking?


 

What type of potatoes are they?


----------



## horusd

Ceist Beag said:


> Strawberry bounty for us this year - some are as big as vine tomatoes! Has anyone any good suggestions to make use of our overflow? So far I've done enough jam to see out the year, frozen as many as we can fit into our freezer and have lined some more up for strawberry ice cream. So apart from eating the rest fresh (which of course we're quite enjoying!) has anyone any suggestions for how to preserve strawberries?


 
Smoothies? Frozen yoghurt?


----------



## horusd

I've had my first spuds (Maris Pipers) from the Garden. Lovely. And my peas are just delicious, I munch them as I'm going around the garden. My cherries are also ripe and despite the weather, sweet and juicy. Green house courgettes are also on the menu, tho my cucumbers are not doing so well for some reason, nor my pumpkins. Lettuce aplenty too. Sweet corn is struggling a bit, I'm covering ground in black plastic to increase temperature, so hopefully this will improve growth.


----------



## feileacan

regarding slugs and snails eggshells seashells sand and ash are all good deterrents. i've also heard that nettle tea works, but best of all are dawn and dusk patrols and throw the captives onto a road or into a wild patch where they'll do no harm.

apropos new and edible gardens, i'm starting a new garden. it's right on the sea on soil that's wet and hard to work. my first job was to set up some raised beds on the roof. onions are doing well but strawbs are suffering due to lack of water.hgerbs - tansy, mint, lemon balm and catnip are doing well but thyme, including the lemon variety is not.
at ground level,i'm trying to establish trees and shelter. tomorrow, i plan to put leeks,caulis, asparagus crowns, and some more strawbs. oca and mashua are growing in tyres and doing well and jerusalem artichokes are just sprouting. i intend to get some globe artichokes soon.


----------



## Grizzly

We purchased cauliflower plants in Woodies. They are now growing nicely but they look like broccoli. Question. Do cauliflower plants look like broccoli when they start off or will I be enjoying brocolli instead of cauliflower?


----------



## horusd

Grizzly said:


> We purchased cauliflower plants in Woodies. They are now growing nicely but they look like broccoli. Question. Do cauliflower plants look like broccoli when they start off or will I be enjoying brocolli instead of cauliflower?


 

Great stuff Grizzly, and yes they do like very similarwhen they are young!  Keep an eye on white butterflies around now, as they are laying eggs, and are very partial to caulies etc.


----------



## SoylentGreen

No. My young Cauliflowers look like minature Cauliflowers. My Broccolli looks like minature Brocolli.  I guess you have brocolli.


----------



## RonanC

I've been eating radish's, peas, beetroot, swiss chard & pak choi for the past few weeks. Cant beat the fresh taste. I'll be harvesting the spuds very soon and storing them. My tomatos have flowered and i've some small fruits appearing, they are in a green house which is nice n cozy, and they are watered and misted every day. I've also got two chilli varieties and some sweet bell peppers in the green house. Nasturtiams and borage have flowered and are a tasty addition to salads. 

I started off some courgettes in a cold frame and put them into the ground, but the slugs had them for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Had to start some more in the green house, got them to a decent size and have planted them in the ground. Will have some tasty courgettes right up to October/November now. I'm thinking of planting more peas soon, will have a winter harvest to look forward to then. 

I've harvested the first load of raspberries and currants. My strawberries are very slow this summer, I'm guessing they will fruit soon though. My apple trees are doing very well, loads of fruit, will be making loads of apple tarts.


----------



## horusd

Did ye like the swiss chard RonanC?  I planted some borage btw, the texture when eating takes a bit of getting used to. Peas haven't made it to the pot at all, just munched in garden. I did harvest most of my spuds, (maris pipers) as they were falling over. Fairly reasonable size too.


----------



## RonanC

horusd said:


> Did ye like the swiss chard RonanC? I planted some borage btw, the texture when eating takes a bit of getting used to. Peas haven't made it to the pot at all, just munched in garden. I did harvest most of my spuds, (maris pipers) as they were falling over. Fairly reasonable size too.


 
Love the swiss chard. I fry it with sliced garlic in some olive oil and eat it as a side dish. Very like spinach, just much nicer looking. The borage is a strange one. It's meant to taste like cucumber, but its very bland. Looks nice though.


----------



## horusd

I'll try that recipe with the SC, sound nice. I've also given chinese cabbage a go, had some of it yesterday, and it was very nice I must say. Kind of texture of normal cabbage, but a smoother taste.


----------



## Ceist Beag

stop it folks, yer making me feel hungry ... not to mention hopelessly inadequate as a gardener! Strawberries and lettuce apart my efforts have failed this year - am still hoping the peas will start to grow large enough that you can actually see the peas inside the pod!  Now I'm off to complain to Brendan about other posters making me feel inadequate, just to add to his list!


----------



## dewdrop

when i lifted my onion sets the other day some of them had a white type powderly covering near the roots.  I recall i had a similar problem previously. any way to avoid this?


----------



## horusd

dewdrop said:


> when i lifted my onion sets the other day some of them had a white type powderly covering near the roots. I recall i had a similar problem previously. any way to avoid this?


 

This is a serious problem dewdrop. The mould is untreatable, and onions are unstorable. Basically you need to stop growing onions there for around 8 yrs... sorry to say. 

I have attached a link with more info [broken link removed]


----------



## SoylentGreen

Lots of peas, quite hard when eating though. Courgettes growing nicely. Maris Pipers good. Homeguard potatoes very poor but planted them in a shady part of garden as a trial to see result. Cabbage fantastic.


----------



## RonanC

@ horusd, you may be able to help me here. I harvested about 13kg's of Maris Pipers yesterday, about half of them being monster size. But, 1/3 of them have been affected by what looks like wireworm. They have tiny holes which are a couple of cm's deep. Nearly sure it is wireworm. Question is, are they waste, or can they be cut and then cooked?


----------



## horusd

RonanC said:


> @ horusd, you may be able to help me here. I harvested about 13kg's of Maris Pipers yesterday, about half of them being monster size. But, 1/3 of them have been affected by what looks like wireworm. They have tiny holes which are a couple of cm's deep. Nearly sure it is wireworm. Question is, are they waste, or can they be cut and then cooked?


 
Hi RonanC the wireworm just eats into the spud, so I see no reason for not eating undamaged parts.  I certainly cut around all damaged veg if I can, and  use them.  some info on wireworm including pic's that might help identify if they are the problem.


----------



## TripMeUp

*Progress so far*

Happy so far with my first season's veggie gardening..!!
Was late starting as it was in our new house and so decided to take my time and experiment and learn..

Plot is at back of my garage on a steep enough slope, so I put in 4 boxed areas using waste wood from the house build..not the best carpentry in the world but will do for me!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have planted cabbages which are now ready for eating, parsley, Red & white onions, beetroot which is not yet ready, celeriac also not ready yet...
Also planted spinach which gave me a poor return in terms of plants that actually grew and a pepper rocket which is the tall one at the back of the picture..gone to flowering stage now but still quite tasty..!!


----------



## TripMeUp

Have started eating my baby turnips now..bit of butter and pepper...mmmm!!

Also yesterday, I harvested my first courgettes too..
Then had an evening salad of Rocket (2 types), Lettuce, Beetroot leaves, Courgette, Spinach, Radishes Coriander and Parsley....all home grown..!!
All beautiful....

Happy with my first year's work so far with Beetroot, Peas, Onions, Celeriac, Carrots and scallions yet to be harvested....

Have also planted my winter Carrots, Brocolli and Brussels sprouts and some Pak Choi...so will see how they do...


----------



## Tintagel

Is Celeriac easy to grow? I have a lot of beetroot leaves but I haven't eaten them. Are they O.K. to eat?


----------



## RonanC

Tintagel said:


> I have a lot of beetroot leaves but I haven't eaten them. Are they O.K. to eat?


 
You can eat them in salads or cook them like spinach


----------



## TripMeUp

Tintagel said:


> Is Celeriac easy to grow? I have a lot of beetroot leaves but I haven't eaten them. Are they O.K. to eat?


 
Hi

As Ronan says, they are very nice when eaten as salad leaves mixed with spinach, lettuce, rocket etc..

Celeriac?..well, I just planted it and kept it weeded around it..haven't done anything else with it at all! Plant leaves have grown to a nice size at this stage.....Although I havent pulled any yet so there might be nothing under there


----------



## horusd

I've never grown celeriac. Be interested to know how you get on with it Tripmeup.  I've started harvesting Kohlrabi. Couldn't recommend it enough, it's very tasty indeed. Onions are nearly ready for harvest too. And my fennel is doing well. A lovely looking plant too. Corn has being doing poorly due to bad weather. Anyone getting decent size corn out in the open? Peas also doing very well, and just to remind new gardeners, you can still plant some peas, lettuces, radishes and kohlrabi and with a bit of luck, get a decent crop.


----------



## glynner

Its our first attempt at growing our own veg and we have not got a clue!! but maybe someone can advise, we planted tomatoes that were transplanted from pots indoors to large outdoor tubs, they are very sturdy and quite high but i noticed a flower appearing on them but no sign of tomotoes, can anyone advise? 

Potatoes have started to flower - do we leave and when do we know they are ready to lift ? 

We planted a lot from seed directly in the ground  but have had no success, only lettuce has grown  should we always start in pots and then transplant? 

Sorry for all the questions but any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## horusd

Hi Glynner

Tomatoes are slow this year because of poor weather. The flowers will become tomatoes tho.  Make sure they are supported with canes, and also feed them tomato feed once or twice a week. 

What variety of potatoes are you growing? Normally, you leave potatoes until after they flower and then they die off. You can harvest then.

What seeds didn't grow for you? Some plants can be grown from seed and then transplanted, but not all plants will grow like this.


----------



## glynner

Thanks for your prompt reply I will feed tomatoes more reguraly as we have only been giving tomato feed fortnightly , we grew potatoes from rooster potatoes we had at home  that had gone to seed and said we would give them a try we were just expermenting. We planted carrots, parsnips, red & white onions & rocket. We planted in a new raised bed with new topsoil but i asked the guy ( a gardner friend of ours ) who supplied it was there any fertliser in it and he said no we have fed whats there with tomato feed. 

we planted in drills, but our dog got in on the bed and ran around it, so god knows what is what  as it was seed we tried to tidy it up but i see some carrot foliage but not sure what is growing as we try to thin out stuff and try to distunguish what is weed and what is veg, 

we are a distaster but we really enjoy it. 

If we start again and just lift whats there can we plant anything for winter?


----------



## horusd

Okay Glynner, as a general rule, grow spuds from seed potatoes rather than shop-bought, as they are often treated.  Roosters are a late variety, so let them die-off and then harvest. They should be fine!

Carrots needs fine light soil with some sand added (if soil is heavy). They cannot be transplanted. Just thin out. Parsnips can be started in a damp tray/kitchen towel, and then transplanted into the soil at roughty 10 -15 cm apart.  Use a knife edge to handle, it sounds complicated, but it's a doddle.

Onions need well fertilised soil, but not containing fresh manure. Too late to plant now, but add manure/compost to onion bed and allow it to rot in over winter.  You can plant spring onions in window boxes, and they'll do well. Rocket (I find) grows best in pots. Again fine soil/compost and away you go. For bigger onions grow from sets sold around Feb/March  and plant around 10-15 cm apart. 

You could try and plant some Swiss chard for greens over-winter. They manage the cold quite well, and are very tasty and good for you. Check the earlier posts for some more info on them. 

Glad to hear you are enjoying it, gardening is great.

Here's a good website for more information.


----------



## horusd

As a bye the bye Glynner, you can double the dose on tomato feed, and that should give the plants a serious boost.


----------



## glynner

Thank you Horusd - i will take all your advice and get feeding, thanks so much for link . Its great to get info from the threads.


----------



## TripMeUp

horusd said:


> I've never grown celeriac. Be interested to know how you get on with it Tripmeup. I've started harvesting Kohlrabi. Couldn't recommend it enough, it's very tasty indeed. Onions are nearly ready for harvest too. And my fennel is doing well. A lovely looking plant too. Corn has being doing poorly due to bad weather. Anyone getting decent size corn out in the open? Peas also doing very well, and just to remind new gardeners, you can still plant some peas, lettuces, radishes and kohlrabi and with a bit of luck, get a decent crop.


 

hi horusd,

Will certainly let you know how I get on with the celeriac when I harvest it....

Just a question back to you on your reply to glynners regrading onions/spring onions...
I had sown some from seed into topsoil that had been dug and that had farmyard manure added with soil then covered over this and then seed added..The first go produced little or nothing so  I tried again in different area but with same approach...They are growing but seem quite slow to grow compared to other stuff..do you think the approach re the farmyrad manure had caused the first to fail and these to be slow..?
thanks


----------



## horusd

TripMeUp said:


> hi horusd,
> 
> Will certainly let you know how I get on with the celeriac when I harvest it....
> 
> Just a question back to you on your reply to glynners regrading onions/spring onions...
> I had sown some from seed into topsoil that had been dug and that had farmyard manure added with soil then covered over this and then seed added..The first go produced little or nothing so I tried again in different area but with same approach...They are growing but seem quite slow to grow compared to other stuff..do you think the approach re the farmyrad manure had caused the first to fail and these to be slow..?
> thanks


 
It's hard to say, a big problem with all seeds this year has been low soil temp. which led to poor or patchy germination and poor growth. Personally I grow spring onions in long tubs (around 20 ") which I leave on a windowsill for maximum light and heat. Big pots work as well. Onions prefer well rotted manure or compost. I have had good and consistent results over the years from doing this.

In onion beds (and carrots/parsnips) manure should be dug into the soil and mixed through it. If manure is smelly, it's not rotted enough is a good rule of thumb. 

The best time to apply manure is in the late Autumn. If you have a warm windowsill you could still chance onions in pots. The key with onions is to get them to germinate. That's the most important thing, after that, they are fairly low maintainace.


----------



## Lak

This is a repost from "Recomend Tradesmen and suppliers" section so hope (mods) it is ok to post again here as I thought most keen gardeners might not look in the above area so might ask here as well for advice.

Was looking at buying a polytunnel (Mayo area) and found two local suppliers.

These people here [broken link removed] have different types on their website and this crowd I found on adverts.ie http://www.adverts.ie/plants-pots/polytunnels/578434.
The first seem more expensive but seem to have or claim to have all the whistles and bells, the second though cheaper dont look as sturdy which is my biggest fear if it wewre to take off in a storm !!

Anyone with any experiences of poly tunnels that could advise would be gratefully received, should I go for an expensive model or one that might not look as neat and tidy but fits the bill, dont want to spoil the ship for an apeth of tar but would like to know perhaps what I should and should not look for before I part with around a thousand euro for a good sized tunnel.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TripMeUp

TripMeUp said:


> Was late getting started as sowing and planting only started mid May and continues now...
> 
> I have celeriac, parsley and cabbage plants growing and red & white onion sets in...
> Seedwise, I have sowed carrots, spring onions, beetroot, rocket, lettuce, turnips and sweetcorn (not hopeful on the corns!!)...
> Have another bay nearly dug and manured, so any suggestions for this time of year plantings?? gratefully received...!!
> 
> Also, even though I sowed carrot seed and there is nothing appearing out of the ground, I have alreday covered with fleece...is this ok or shoudl I wait til growth appears ??


 
Long way from above to now..!!

Harvested some carrots yesterday and the smell of them from just pullling them..beautiful

Also have plenty of turnips, cabbage, courgettes, radishes, beetroot and various salad leaves ready now...
Harvesting and eating, can't beat it..!!


----------



## IsleOfMan

What should I be sowing now that I can harvest during the winter or early spring?


----------



## RonanC

Turnip, Spinach, Radish, Onion, Lettuce, Cabbage, Peas..

Check [broken link removed] out for more ideas


----------



## IsleOfMan

Thanks Ronan. I have a lot of spare space in the bed after pulling my potatoes. We tried 3 types of potatoe. Maris Pipers, planted in a sunny position. Best yield. Homeguard planted in a slightly shaded dry position, poor yield. But....a few potatoes that we bought in a supermarket and had seeded in the 10k bag produced a good yield, and these were free to plant.
Is anyone watching that RTE programme "How to create a garden" based in Fota. It really is an exercise in how NOT to do things. The presenter Peter is dreadful. Did you see him planting the Cyprus hedge a few programmes back and didn't even bother to fill the hole with soil properly. The other night he planted oversized plants in a window box that was not suitable.
Kitty the female presenter is far better.


----------



## horusd

Main crop onions are in and drying in the shed, good crop despite weather. BTW that website is very useful RonanC, got some ideas for planting form it. I have a problem with some Caulies and a blueish/greyish "mould" on the white flower. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## IsleOfMan

I have had to dump my cauliflowers because of the white bit going mouldy.


----------



## TripMeUp

Still hrvesting away on my salads, carrotts, turnips, courgettes etc...

Still havent lifted the celeriac yet, another week or 2 I reckon...
Have just planted winter cauliflower, swiss chard ( due to recommendations here), and some leeks.....
Will plant some onions and garlic later on in late Autumn and maybe some beans....all going well..!


----------



## SoylentGreen

Looking out my window this morning and I still have a bed of Cosmos still flowering. The best display of flowers yet.


----------



## TripMeUp

This very mild weather has everything confused..!!
My overwinter onions are gowing too quickly at this stage, so hope the first bad frost doesn't do for them...

I still haven't harvested my celeriac..will pull some next weekend to see what's there, although after doing some reading I dont think I looked after them too well....


----------



## IsleOfMan

Anyone with an update on this thread?  I planted all my vegetable seeds outdoors and direct in to the ground on Monday before the rain and I am afraid that they will be washed away. Last year I planted my seeds indoors, this year I thought I would try a shortcut by planting direct in to the ground. Any thoughts?


----------



## june

Start collecting jam jars for August. I have victoria plums and conference pears in my garden (among other things)
I made lots of pots of jam and it was really easy and tasty.


----------



## horusd

Because of the crap weather and the cold, I have brought tomatoes indoor this year into a sunny back window. Anyone growing them should restrict growth to a single main stem. I didn't realise the importance of this before, but it is crucial for good crop. Have planted King Edward spuds in ground and potato bags. Lidl are doing a good general compost for €2.99 with John Innes added for water retention (like we need that!). 

I have onions growing since last Sept in bags and the ground, the Euro-shop is doing fertiliser for €1.50 for both spuds and onions BTW. They are also selling weedkiller for patio's and drives for €2.00, it works a treat.  I've planted out mixed lettuce and spinach and its surprised me  by growing despite the cold.  I have corn growing in the house and runner beans been started off too. Again, Euro-shop is doing netting for €1.50, great for climbers and they are doing chicken wire (ugly but good) for peas etc.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I bought a nice garden obelisk made from Willow for €25 in a local garden centre and I have my peas and green beans planted around it. I know I can hobble together something from cut branches but this was my extravagant garden purchase this year. Looking out for a nice firepit also. Priced them from Amazon but postage from U.K. very high. 
I have been working non stop in the garden since March, digging, painting, etc so I want to sit back now and relax a bit.


----------



## Leo

Reminder, all posts seeking or providing recommendations must go in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.


----------



## horusd

june said:


> Start collecting jam jars for August. I have victoria plums and conference pears in my garden (among other things)
> I made lots of pots of jam and it was really easy and tasty.




Hi June, I'm curious how big is the Victoria  plum tree? I was thinking of getting one,the garden is packed out at the mo, but if it wasn't huge I might get one.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Our potatoes are growing very well. We planted our seeds of Cabbage, Pak Choi, Swedes, Spinach, Curly Kale direct in to the ground this year. All about 2 inches tall at this stage. We planted our carrots plus parsnips in a 18" high container this year with well sifted silky soil and covered with mesh netting to keep carrot fly away. These are about .5 inches so far. Our peas and green beans are planted around a shop bought Obelisk plus a home made one and both are are about 3" tall. Onions O.K. and strawberries still flowering.
Made a cloche out of wood taken from skip plus bought Pex piping in Woodies for €3.30 per two metre length. Needed 3 lengths. Covered with same mesh to keep pests out, from Amazon.co.uk. 
Celeriac about 1" tall. Going to plant out soon. Any advice?


----------



## TripMeUp

With celeriac, make sure to leave plenty of room between plants as they will grow quite big.....Then wait...and wait...and wait..... (patience is needed with this veg 

Much later in the year, you should remove some of the bottom leaves and if we get a dry summer, make sure to keep very well watered.....


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Our Pak Choi are already bolting! Only a few inches high but already turning to seed.


----------



## landlord

Yeh most of my pak Chois did that too.... No idea why?
Also I lost most of my pears to pear midge. Slugs took the rest...


----------



## TripMeUp

BOXtheFOX said:


> Our Pak Choi are already bolting! Only a few inches high but already turning to seed.


 

Oh the Joy of Pak Choi........

Have nearly given up on this.....turn your back on it and it bolts...seriously !!


----------



## emmt

> Start collecting jam jars for August. I have victoria plums and conference pears in my garden (among other things)
> I made lots of pots of jam and it was really easy and tasty.



Also, I preservedmy pears - I found it easier to do than to make the jam and so so tasty...


----------



## BOXtheFOX

My celery crop is seriously stringy. Is this the variety that I have grown I wonder or should I leave it in the ground a bit longer. We planted it last year and is only now beginning to grow.


----------



## SlurrySlump

I have just started digging my potatoes. Is there anything that I can plant in the space vacated that might produce something later in the year or next year?  I already have cabbage, spinach, curly kayle, peas, green beans, celery growing so I don't need anymore of these.


----------



## delgirl

Just dug up my potatoes and have leeks, red & white onions and garlic going in.


----------



## SlugBreath

We have about 4 buckets of potatoes. Cabbages growing well but spotted some caterpillars eating them this week. Spinach good and curly kayle good. Peas good. We will drop the celery and strawberries and Pak Choi next year. Easier to buy from the supermarket.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Bronco Lane said:


> Celeriac about 1" tall. Going to plant out soon. Any advice?


 
Our Celeriac never produced anything except greenery. Already looking forward to getting back out again this year.


----------



## TrundleAlong

Has anyone planted out potatoes this year yet?  The soil is very wet so I am thinking of leaving it until after Easter?


----------



## delgirl

Yes, but in potato bags.


----------



## WaterWater

I am leaving everything for another two or three weeks. Ground soaking wet.


----------



## delgirl

For the small grower, there's some great plug packs in  for €2.99 - 3 tomato types, cauliflower, lettuce, cabbage, etc. plus fruit bushes and strawberry plants.


----------



## WaterWater

I was a bit disappointed with Dermot O'Neills gardening show. Clondeglass.  I was looking forward to seeing his vegetable garden produce. Unfortunately all we saw was his sidekick raking over the ground, presumably where the vegetables had been growing and talking about Calendulas.


----------



## My Potatoes

TrundleAlong said:


> Has anyone planted out potatoes this year yet?  The soil is very wet so I am thinking of leaving it until after Easter?



I measured the soil temperature last week and it was a fraction below zero.  Needs to be about 6`C for potatoes to grow.  Also, there's frost forecast for next week so best to wait 'til after that anyhow.


----------



## delgirl

Watch out for leatherjackets if you're planting out seedlings!  

Just had ALL my capisicum pepper and courgette seedlings decimated last week, after painstakingly growing them on the kitchen windowsill in pots, when I transferred them to the greenhouse.  It took a few days to figure out what was going on, by then all the seedlings were dead.

Suspect that the leatherjackets came in with bags of manure I dug in in the greenhouse in March.  They're hard to spot as they're a similar colour to the soil and are hard to kill when they are fully grown.

On a happier note, have solved the slug problem in my raised beds with copper tape - not one single slug in my beds so far and hopefully it'll stay that way!


----------



## RonanC

For the Leatherjackets you need 'SuperNemo'

[broken link removed]


----------



## IsleOfMan

This week I have planted all my seeds direct in to my raised beds instead of growing them in pots on the windowsill. Here's to a great crop of veggies this year.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Same as that IsleOfMan but given the cold nights I've covered them with plastic sheeting for now to give them a chance. Hopefully this year will yield a better return than last!


----------



## delgirl

RonanC said:


> For the Leatherjackets you need 'SuperNemo'
> 
> [broken link removed]


   Thanks for that RonanC - I read online that it's too late to use the nematodes when the leatherjackets are fully grown as they have a very thick skin.

At the moment, I'm sieving the soil and feeding them to the blackbirds - they love them and are rewarding us with their singing!

Hopefully, any that I miss will take flight as crane flies and then I can plant my seedlings.


----------



## Gerry Canning

on the garlic, 
In case you are tempted , do not use shop garlic. 
Buy garlic from a garden centre , they will do much better.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I posted my French Beans and Broad Beans direct in to the soil. Only yesterday have they started sticking their head out of the ground. My potatoes are growing well. My Brassicas a bit disappointing. Maybe because I planted them in a raised bed rather than the harder ground. Turnips O.K. Herbs very very slow.


----------



## landlord

Carrots and parsnips sown six weeks ago saw nothing assume the seeds were killed due to frost. I sowed  them again one week ago seen nothing yet. Cabbages broccoli cauliflower all doing well Grown from seed in small pots in the greenhouse. Some of them have been planted outside in raised beds with netting over them to protect from birds. Spinach started from seeds in small pots im the greenhouse doing well planted outside now Courgettes grown from seed in greenhouse doing well planted out in raised bed yesterday. Strawberries in greenhouse are growing well and almost starting to redden. Peas and mangetout are approximately 1 foot high growing up the netting in raised bed. Lettuce doing very well outside. Tayberries blackberrys blueberries raspberries all doing well. I built a fruit cage to protect the blueberries from the birds. Raspberries are incredible they grow so easily and are never affected by any pests. Three of my rhubarb plants bolted I have never seen that before? Last year my spinach and pak choi bolted?  But last year was a disaster with almost everything !! Plum apple pear cherry trees all flowering nicely. I made sure all the grass and weeds were removed from the foot of the trees and added some blood fish and bone and compost a couple of months ago.  Last years rosemary thyme Sage and Oregeno has come up very nicely outside. This year I am trying to grow some basil and coriander in the house. They are very very slow to grow. I have been told you should never ever water basil and coriander from the top but instead into the saucer underneath the pot. Anybody any idea how many coriander seeds you should put in say a 10 cm diameter pot?
Some tips I was given this year was one I bought cabbage collars on eBay about 60 for 5 euro to protect against the cabbage root fly and two. I bought copper tape on eBay and put it all around the raised beds no slug problem at all so far. !!...except for one of the raised beds I didn't use the copper tape on as a test.


----------



## delgirl

Great tip I got from the net - if you have tall variety (cordon, single stemmed) tomato plants (not bush), let the side suckers (shoots which grow between the main stem and leaf, not the ones with flowers on them) grow to about 5 or 6 inches, then pinch them out, stick them in the ground and they will form a new tomato plant.

Tried it this year for the first time and have so far got 6 extra tomato plants growing really well.


----------



## Kimmagegirl

My potato plants must be nearly 3' high at the moment. I hope that they are growing just as well underground.
When I cut down the potato greenery, can I put this in the compost heap?  I heard that potato plants are poisonous?

My Pak Choi, Spinach have bolted again this year.


----------



## landlord

Ditto my pak choi, spinache and rhubarb have bolted AGAIN..... Any suggestions?


----------



## Gerry Canning

Kimmagegirl said:


> My potato plants must be nearly 3' high at the moment. I hope that they are growing just as well underground.
> When I cut down the potato greenery, can I put this in the compost heap? I heard that potato plants are poisonous?
> 
> My Pak Choi, Spinach have bolted again this year.


..................................................................................................

The Potato Plants will grow to circa 1 foot. They will have small flowers on some stalks . Put Earth up around the 3 in stalks, called earthing up , this allows spuds to grow. Spray for Blight.About middle/end Aug dig a top and I hope you get the dinner.
At that stage the stalks will look a bit bedraggled , that is a sign that the goodness of stalks is going into the spuds.
The Plants arn,t atall poisonous. Sometimes the small flowers give small bulbs, I hear they are not great but never heard of poisoning.

Bolting , normally comes from too-dry to too-wet and given this odd year , I think I will stay with the carrots and onions !!


----------



## SoylentGreen

I planted my potatoes on April 21st. Would it be safe enough to start harvesting about now. Maris Piper and Pentland Dells?


----------



## SoylentGreen

I was in M & S grocery and Superquinn today in Blackrock. I was amazed to see so many people paying €2+ for small bags of salad leaves. It really is so easy to grow these. At the moment I would say that I have a glut of leaves and all from a 70c packet of mixed seeds purchased in Aldi a couple of months back. Give it a go.


----------



## Tintagel

Harvesting my Maris Pipers at the moment. Decent enough yield.


----------



## SoylentGreen

I planted three types of potatoes this year all in 4 x 4 raised beds.  Maris Pipers produced a mixed crop of small medium and large potatoes. Decent enough yield I will plant more next year.
My bed of Kerr Pinks produced a better yield. Tastier potatoes but knobbly in shape and more difficult to peel. I will plant more next year.
Just harvested my Pentland Dells. Not a great yield and more smaller potatoes. I haven't tasted these yet. Probably won't grow for next year.


----------



## shaking

Complete amateur here, only starting on a vegetable patch! Is there anything I can plant now or do I need to wait til spring?


----------



## delgirl

Lost my entire crop of cauliflowers to an invasion of cabbage white butterflies! 

Had netting over them to deter the birds, but the mesh size wasn't sufficient to stop the butterflies getting through and laying their eggs on the underside of the leaves. Didn't notice the hundreds of tiny eggs they laid until it was too late.

There are still loads of butterflies around, have never seen as many as this year.


----------



## Gerry Canning

SOLYENT Green;

Kerrs Pinks are the flouryist. But a good even cropper without knobbly bits and quite floury are Rooster


----------



## SoylentGreen

delgirl said:


> Lost my entire crop of cauliflowers to an invasion of cabbage white butterflies!
> 
> Had netting over them to deter the birds, but the mesh size wasn't sufficient to stop the butterflies getting through and laying their eggs on the underside of the leaves. Didn't notice the hundreds of tiny eggs they laid until it was too late.
> 
> There are still loads of butterflies around, have never seen as many as this year.



We have a fine mesh over a frame over our cabbages. The mesh is held down at the side with plenty of rocks. The Cabbage White still managed to get under our frame on a few occasions and lay her eggs. As a result we spend quite a time picking off numerous caterpillars daily.
I also have never seen so many Cabbage Whites about. Every day we see them flying over our covered cabbages almost frantically looking for a way inside.
Our crop of peas was poor this year. Our green beans somewhat better but not as good as other years.


----------



## joer

Hi all.

I bought a greenhouse in May last . I started sowing Tomatoes Peppers and Cucumbers in growbags, in early June.
All seems to be growing well as I have used some of each . I still have Gardeners Delight tomatoes and while they are a good size, they are still green . How much longer should it take before they will turn red?.
Also I have about 10 fully grown Cucumbers which I notice are beginning to turn yellow , Why is this

Thanks.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I see that some of the garden centres have this years's seed potatoes already in stock. Has anyone started the process of buying these and any varieties to recommend?


----------



## SoylentGreen

I hope to plant some of my seed potatoes on St. Patricks Day. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gerry Canning

1. Home guard are a good early potato. Always get certified seed.British Queens are a good early type as well but not as early as Home Guards.

2. In the country St Patricks day was the planting time.So fire ahead.Since they are under ground even late frosts will not get them.

3. Until then put seed potatoes on open /frost free window in egg boxes. They will bud up/harden  nicely before you plant them.


----------



## midleton

*Can I ask a question re my garden pls????*

Money is tight with us as with most people ....I am unemployed at present due entirely to recession ...company who I worked for gone into liquidation and my hubby is out of work for moment due to illness.  

We are firstly paying our bills bit by bit and keeping vehicle on road and food on table and roof over our head.  We want to get back to veg gardening on our small plot this year.  We had scutch grass on this little plot and now cos we didnt plant on it for two years .... hubby was ill and I with sciatica could dig this tough grass.  Its full of grass now and the raised beds timber edges are shook.  What is the best way to kill this grass?  I am reluctant to use chemicals cos we are trying where possible to eat more raw food and juice and just follow healthy diet.  I used to have a compost bin but think I was doing that wrong too....a rat got into it from underneath and then my dog pulled up the little door of it and got in after the rat.....I left it at that stage and its now covered in briars that I need to clear and begin again.  I will be fine with the planting once the space is cleared of grass..............help any ~GIY.ers out there.  There is a GIY group in our area is this worth joining for support and advice if nothing else?


----------



## Gerry Canning

If you are planning to plant potatoes you do not have to clear grass. You  can plant the potatoes and raise one sod over them . In Spring the potato stalks will outgrow the grass.


----------



## midleton

*Thank you Ger*

Thank you for that info.  I don't think I will do the spuds this year.  I know the last time we grew them they cleared the grass but sure it grew back.  If I lived near the sea I would go off and gather seaweed but not possible inland.  I will keey eye on this post and see if any more who are gardening longer than us can help with this grass prob.  Wish the slugs mentioned in an earlier page ate lot of grass.


----------



## Bronco Lane

The ground is still very wet. Is it safe to put seed potatoes in to the ground?


----------



## BOXtheFOX

I'm planting out my seed potatoes this weekend. I hope the ground is warm enough. (raised beds).


----------



## My Potatoes

midleton said:


> We had scutch grass on this little plot and now cos we didnt plant on it for two years ....



Scutch grass (aka couch grass) is a nightmare and is far more a scourge than lawn or field grasses.  I've had it, i.e. the stolons, grow right thru' potatoes!  It also propagates very easily from just a few bits of stolon/roots.
If you're willing to persevere, it can be extracted by hand.  If you've the ground well dug over you may be able to pull it out a metre or so at a time.  It's very high in nutrients so if you put it into a close-lid tub of water for a few months you'll end up with a nutrient rich tea.


----------



## My Potatoes

Gerry Canning said:


> 2. In the country St Patricks day was the planting time.So fire ahead.Since they are under ground even late frosts will not get them.



Given the wet spring so far and the frost/sleet/etc we're experiencing this weekend, St Patrick's Day is too early.

This tradition of planting potatoes on St Patrick's Day is to do with practicalities rather than horticulture.
It was the first day off that people had that would allow them to garden.
(Back in the day, people used to work six days a week.  Sunday was the Sabbath therefore no gardening then either).
The tradition in England was Good Friday for the same reason.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I put mine down on St. Patrick's Day. Four different varieties and a half dozen from the supermarket shop bag just to see how they do. I tried potatoes purchased from Dealz last year and they grew fine. This year I am trying a mix of seed potatoes from Dealz, Woodies and Aldi. The Aldi potatoes were the cheapest to buy.  I planted them a little deeper because of the frosts still about although my back garden is well sheltered.


----------



## SlugBreath

This year I planted the following potatoes. 
Rocket first earlies. Sown on St. Patricks Day. Harvested 11 weeks later. Outcome. Very white potato, lacked flavour. 30% had some sort of slug or worm attack and couldn't be used. Purchased from Woodies, two packs €5.
Swift. Sown on St. Patricks Day and harvested July. Yellow flesh. 20% had slug or worm attack. Slightly better flavour. Purchased from Dealz.
Kerrs Pink. Sown St. Patricks Day. Harvested 15 weeks later. Knobbly type of potato. About 10% slug or worm attack. Purchased Woodies.
Rooster. Trial bed of potatoes saved from sack of potatoes purchased from supermarket eating bag. Great yield. Very little worm attack.
Homeguard. Sown St. Patricks Day. Good yield. Very little slug or worm attack. Harvested July. Purchased Lidl.

I will definitely grow Homeguard next year and try the supermarket bag again.

After I harvested the potatoes I grew Turnips in their place that produced a great crop.


----------



## noproblem

How and when did ya grow the turnips and when did you dig up the home guards? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlugBreath

noproblem said:


> How and when did ya grow the turnips and when did you dig up the home guards? Thanks in advance.



Harvested the Homeguard in July (I probably could have lifted them earlier). Immediately after harvesting the potatoes I planted the turnip seeds straight in to the ground where the potatoes had been growing. I also put another batch of turnip seed in the ground in early August and I have a great crop already.

I planted salad leaves about two weeks ago straight in to the ground and they are already about 2" tall. If the weather keeps fine we expect to be picking these leaves in about 10 days.

Other good crops this year were Broad Beans. Beetroot. Chard, Curly Kale, Suedes, Mange Tout.  Even though we protected our cabbages with covering, the butterfly white still managed to lay her eggs.

I have planted cabbage seed in to the ground about 3 weeks ago and these are also about 2" high. I might get a few leaves from them in a few weeks time.


----------



## noproblem

Thanks so much SlugBreath for that, I wasn't too sure on when or how to sow turnips, I've lots of empty beds from potatoes this year so might try the turnip seeds even at this late stage. Like yourself, I did well with baby beets, lettuces, home guards (the best).


----------



## SlugBreath

Personally I prefer Suedes to Turnips. They are also worth considering and easy to grow.


----------



## flowerman

Our atlantic giant pumpkins are allmost ready for harvesting.They grew very well and very fast this year.Used a secret home blend liquid feed on them and then put on a huge amount of size and growth in the last 4 weeks alone.Weather has been good so far for pumpkin growing so far this year.The minute the 1st frost hits its time to harvest them and let them ripen up some more indoors in some hay and also with some bananas.


----------



## cyprusfever

I love vegan, but i don´t know how to grow veg on my balcony .


----------



## flowerman

cyprusfever said:


> I love vegan, *but i don´t know how to grow veg on my balcony* .


 

Very easy to do this with some planter bags from Dealz for 1 euro 49 cents.
Or else ask a local garden centre for some empty compost bags for free.

Roll down the empty bag to half its height,and fill it half way with some compost and you can then plant the likes of seed spuds and grow some lovely potatoes for your dinner.

You can also do this with onions and garlic and also with tomato plants too.

You can grow cabbage and lettuce in small rectangular planters that you can get in Deals or EuroGiant for less than 2 euro.


Just because you have a balcony doesnt mean you cant grow some nice fruit and veg.......YOU CAN.


----------



## Ceist Beag

This is my first year growing raspberries and I'm amazed at the longevity of them. We have been picking berries now for about 10 weeks and they're still coming! Is this a great season for raspberries or can I expect this yield every year?


----------



## Gerry Canning

Ceist Beag said:


> This is my first year growing raspberries and I'm amazed at the longevity of them. We have been picking berries now for about 10 weeks and they're still coming! Is this a great season for raspberries or can I expect this yield every year?


.................
For fruit and seeds this was a {mast} year. Every so often a year comes were all fruits/seeds do exceptionally well. I do not think anyone knows why.
That said , unless you get a very miserable summer raspberries should continue to do well in our climate; so enjoy them.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Be careful with raspberries. They will  root and spread everywhere.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Thanks folks. Am certainly enjoying them Gerry, also have a nice harvest frozen for the winter months!  
Point noted on them spreading Slurry, I've them fairly well positioned so should be able to control them quite well - although I won't mind if they spread a small bit!


----------



## SlurrySlump

We are still enjoying our late planted lettuce, turnips and an incredible amount of broad beans. Our spinach and curly Kale keeps growing, can't eat it fast enough. We have frozen a lot of stuff also to see us through the winter. Our late sowing from seed of cabbages are producing enough leaves to have a few meals also. I am working on adding one more raised bed to my existing to extend my next year's growing. Add the above to the cheap offerings from Lidl and Aldi and I have to say that my food outlay for the year is quite low. We had 6 for lunch last Saturday and the whole meal cost less than €10 for the lot of us (O.K. the Eton Mess added a bit of extra cost). Great fun.


----------



## grenzgebiet

cyprusfever,

Try a few radishes in a bag/pot. They grow really easily in small spaces and are great on their own or on salad. 
Can make even a bought bag of salad leaves into something impressive to serve !


----------



## SoylentGreen

I would like to grow "sweet potatoes" this year. Has anyone tried these before and any recommendations or tips?


----------



## Grizzly

We planted our Homeguard potatoes on St. Patrick's Day and I expect to start "earthing up" next week. Lettuces growing well despite slug attack. We expect to be eating these within two weeks. Rest of the items that we planted straight into the ground are slow growing. Spinach & Kale very slow. Pak Choi, Beetroot, Swedes and Turnip beginning to show their heads. 50% success rate with peas, Mange Tout, Broad Beans and French Beans. Of these Mange Tout growing the best.
Still eating Cabbages and Chard from last year  but gone a bit leggy though. Probably should have waited another week or so before seeding outside as the nights are still cold.


----------



## Grizzly

Update to my previous post. The spinach and Kale that was very slow last month is now growing extremely well and we are eating it every day. We can't keep up with the lettuce leaves, we could supply the local shop at this stage. great from a packet of seeds that cost less than a Euro. I must remember to plant them over a period of time rather than in one lot. We will have a super crop of turnips, Swedes and Beetroot if the leaves are anything to go by. Peas, Broad Beans, Mange Tout are all growing well. These were mostly sown direct into the ground. The only negative is that I used 40 litres of water on these plants this evening.
I expect to start harvesting our potatoes within the next two weeks.
I would love to hear how other people are doing.....


----------



## Ceist Beag

Things are very slow in our garden this year. Onions, garlic, Kale, Cabbage, all well behind where we would expect them to be at this time of the year. Beetroot again is very slow - it's coming along but at a snails pace. Peas are looking quite good and fruit (strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, apples) all looking very good and potatoes are where we expect them. In the past week things have started to move on so hopefully with the next week promising more sun and heat everything should catch up.
In the greenhouse our first attempt at courgettes is proving a winner already - I think we overdid it with 3 plants but the neighbours might be happy to take any surplus!  Cucumber plants (again first attempt) are a bit slower to come along but still look healthy. Tomatoes will soon be ready to start picking but our one disappointment is we just could not get peppers going at all - seeds just would not germinate - do you need a propagator to get these going?


----------



## Grizzly

I planted Homeguard potatoes back around St. Patricks Day. Harvested my first few plants today. Looks like a good crop. Spotlessly clean. Very tasty.


----------



## Delboy

I'll resurrect this thread to ask the experts some advice.

We have a lovely apple tree at the side of our house that gave a lot of apples last year. The garden is 4 foot or so below the foot path. I did some work on the house a few months ago that saw a lot of soil being dug up. We dumped this at the side to build a ramp up to 1 section of the footpath to allow bike access. 
This means that soil now covers about 3 foot of the base of the apple tree that would normally be above ground.

Now the tree has blossomed and seems to be normal. But will this extra soil do any damage? Will it essentially mean no water getting into the tree roots as it now has too far to travel?


----------



## Leo

I'm no gardening expert but have heard it can cause problems because the bark is not designed to be buried and doing so can cause rot or disease.


----------

